
In the shadow of Uber's rise, taxi driver suicides leave cabbies shaken - dustinrodrigues
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/shadow-uber-s-rise-taxi-driver-suicides-leave-cabbies-shaken-n879281
======
TomMarius
Every bigger change is not good for someone. These people could've started
riding with Uber, learned programming, drive with cargo, fly planes (did you
know it's easier than driving cars?) and so on. There is no objective reason
for suicide, these people still have it better than people during the
industrial revolution.

Society should learn how to help people not feel endangered by technology and
prevent them feeling like they should kill themselves. Technology helps us and
while you might not have job for 10 years, automation might change the world
so much that almost no one will have a job in 10 years.

